# Doxycycline (Tetracycline Antibiotic) Prior to Embryo Transfer



## mrs cocoa (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there


Wonder if I could ask you for some advice?  My Greek clinic are adamant they want me to take Doxycycline for 5 days leading up to transfer to knock out any possible infection, and say there is no risk to any subsequent embryo.

However, I thought this group of antibiotics were implicated in tooth and bone development disorders, so just wanted to double check the view in the UK on this?

Many thanks

Mrs Cocoa


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs Cocoa,

Tetracyclines can cause issues with discolouration of teeth in children and can be a problem in pregnancy during the second and third trimesters when the teeth and bones are developing. It is fine to take before ET and can be used during the first trimester of pregnancy if necessary.

Clinic are right there is no risk to the embryo.

All the best for your cycle    

Maz x


----------



## mrs cocoa (Nov 18, 2008)

Maz


So kind of you to reply straight away. You have set my mind at rest.

Thank you.

Mrs Cocoa xx


----------

